# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  «Απαράδεκτη» η εξυπηρέτηση από τους παρόχους συνδέσεων Inter

## ice

Πολλά τα παράπονα
«Απαράδεκτη» η εξυπηρέτηση από τους παρόχους συνδέσεων Internet


Τα παράπονα των καταναλωτών έχουν αυξηθεί, τόνισε ο κ. Αλεξανδρίδης


H διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα αυξάνεται, ωστόσο το επίπεδο της τεχνικής υποστήριξης και εξυπηρέτησης των πολιτών από τις εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών είναι σήμερα «απαράδεκτο», δήλωσε ο πρόεδρος της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ).

Πρόκειται για «παιδικές ασθένειες» μιας νέας αγοράς που εξελίσσεται ραγδαία στην Ελλάδα και προκαλούν αύξηση στα παράπονα των πολιτών, είπε ο καθηγητής Νικήτας Αλεξανδρίδης, μιλώντας την Τρίτη σε ημερίδα της ΕΕΤΤ με τίτλο «Προϊόντα Τηλεπικοινωνιακών Υπηρεσιών και Προστασία Καταναλωτών».

Ο κ. Αλεξανδρίδης σημείωσε ότι υπάρχει ανάγκη να αρχίσει ένας διάλογος όλων των φορέων με:

-Σύσταση ομάδας εργασίας για την οριοθέτηση αρμοδιοτήτων μεταξύ των εμπλεκομένων φορέων του δημοσίου.
-Καταγραφή από την ΕΕΤΤ συγκριτικών δεικτών ποιότητας.
-Δημιουργία Κώδικα Δεοντολογίας και Συμπεριφοράς των παρόχων.
-Σύσταση Επιτροπής Επίλυσης Διαφορών
-Ενημερωτική καμπάνια εντός του 2008 για τα Δικαιώματα του Καταναλωτή

Ομιλία Χατζηδάκη

Στην ημερίδα μίλησε και ο υπουργός Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών Κωστής Χατζηδάκης, ο οποίος εξέφρασε την ικανοποίησή του για την πορεία της χώρας στον τομέα των νέων τεχνολογιών, υπογραμμίζοντας ότι η διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας παρουσίασε αύξηση το 2007 κατά 85% σε σχέση με την περασμένη χρονιά.

Ο υπουργός απέδωσε το γεγονός αυτό στον ΟΤΕ και τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους, στους επιχειρηματίες, αλλά και στην ΕΕΤΤ, που με τις παρεμβάσεις της συνέβαλε στη σωστή λειτουργία του ανταγωνισμού και της αγοράς.

Επισήμανε ότι οι νέες τεχνολογίες και ειδικότερα ο τομέας των Τηλεπικοινωνιών είναι ένας από τους κλάδους της ελληνικής οικονομίας που παρουσιάζει τη μεγαλύτερη κινητικότητα και μπορούν να αυξήσουν την ανταγωνιστικότητα της χώρας, δημιουργώντας, παράλληλα, νέες θέσεις εργασίας.

Προσερχόμενος ο υπουργός Μεταφορών στην Ημερίδα συνδικαλιστές του ΟΤΕ φώναζαν μέσα και έξω από την αίθουσα συνθήματα όπως :«Κάτω τα χέρια από τον ΟΤΕ», «ΟΤΕ-ΔΕΗ-Ολυμπιακή είναι περιουσία ελληνική» και «Ρυθμίστε τους απορρυθμιστές».

Newsroom ΔΟΛ, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ

----------


## lakis

-Μήπως θα πρέπει μπεις στην ΑΜΔΑ;
-Λέω εγώ, τώρα.

----------


## andreas

> -Μήπως θα πρέπει μπεις στην ΑΜΔΑ;
> -Λέω εγώ, τώρα.


οχι  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Δείτε το αισιόδοξα, 
αν είχαμε όντως 85% αύξηση της διείσδυσης της ευρυζωνικότητας στα νοικοκυριά και τις επιχειρήσεις, 
τότε θέλοντας και μη οι εταιρείες θα επανδρώσουν τα ελλειπή - σε ειδικευμένο προσωπικό - τους τμήματα.
Απλά είναι σαν το αυτοκίνητο που αρχίζει να υπερστρέφει και τώρα αρχίζουνε τα ανάποδα τιμόνια, οι διορθωτικές κινήσεις δηλαδή για την αυξημένη ζήτηση σε συνδέσεις, ταχύτητα και υπηρεσίες...

Σταυρώστε με, είμαι αισιόδοξος!!!

----------


## ice

Στο καρφι !!!!!!

----------


## socrates

*There are lies, big lies and statistics!*

Ας πάρουμε ένα απλό παράδειγμα που δεν απέχει πολύ από την πραγματικότητα. Από το 1% διείσδυση στην ευρυζωνικότητα (ένας στους 100 πολίτες) κάνουμε το άλμα(!) και πάμε στο 2% (δύο στους 100 πολίτες) δηλαδή ένας ρυθμός ανάπτυξης που αγγίζει το 100% (wow!).

Μαντέψτε τώρα ποιο ποσοστό διαφημίζουμε και ποιο ποσοστό ανταποκρίνεται καλύτερα στην πραγματικότητα:
α. το 2% (=παραμένουμε τελευταίοι στην Ευρώπη των 15 και από τους τελευταίους στην Ευρώπη των 25)
β. το 100% (=υψηλότερος ρυθμός ανάπτυξης στην Ευρώπη)

Προσωπικά είμαι απαισιόδοξος όσο βλέπω να επαναλαμβάνονται από "παίκτες" του πολιτικού και του επιχειρηματικού γίγνεσθαι απόψεις που ωραιοποιούν και ρίχνουν στάχτη στα μάτια. Δεν βλέπουμε ότι τα δεδομένα αλλάζουν και απαιτούνται δραστικότερες αλλαγές. Αν δεν αποδεχτούμε το πρόβλημα δεν θα ψάξουμε για λύσεις.

*Ναι* υπάρχει υψηλός ρυθμός ανάπτυξης *αλλά* παραμένουμε τελευταίοι στους περισσότερους ηλεκτρονικούς δείκτες αφού και οι έταιροι μας Ευρωπαίοι δεν μένουν στάσιμοι και αυξάνουν και αυτοί εντυπωσιακά τα ποσοστά διείσδυσης στην ευρυζωνικότητα άρα και ανάπτυξης. Το χάσμα μεγαλώνει αντί να μικραίνει.

*Ναι* μειώσαμε κατά πολύ τις τιμές για τις ADSL (άλλο ένα ωραίο ποσοστό γύρω στο 90%) *αλλά* παραμένουμε ακριβοί για αυτό που παρέχουμε (ταχύτητες, τεχνολογία, υπηρεσίες, αξιοπιστία, υποστήριξη)

----------


## ysam

SOC Κάπως πρέπει να αντλίσουμε και το cash από την ΕΕ. Μην το βλέπεις τόσο επιφανειακά!
Ξέρουν πολύ καλά να παίζουν το παιχνίδι τους για αυτό να είσαι σίγουρος. Τώρα μην μου πεις ότι αλλού πάνε τα λεφτά γιατί θα συμφωνήσω και θα διαφωνήσω ταυτόχρονα  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Πάντως εμένα μου κάνει για κουλτούρα στάχτης ποια. έχουμε μια μανία με αυτά τα ηλίθια ποσοστά λες και κάνουν τον λόγο μας να φαίνεται ποιο επιστημονικός από μόνος του! 

άλλο φανταστικό παράδειγμα...

- 4% αυξήσεις στους μισθούς των 1 euro ο μέσος όρος ήταν 2% wOw.!
- Ο πληθωρισμός 3,κάτι (Καλε πως στο δ... το μετράνε αυτό τελικά? σε μπανάνες?) . Άρα εσύ τώρα τι θες και φωνάζεις... Μας έκλεψες κιόλας

Και άλλα τέτοια.. Αφού είμαστε βούρλα ...  ::  

τώρα για τις επιδοτήσεις... Γιατί να μην παραδεχτούμε πέρα για πέρα ότι τα τρώμε στα μπουζούκια, στις βίλες και στο lifestyle? Μήπως να κράξουμε η μάλλον να καταδικάσουμε ακόμα καλύτερα και κανένα? Μήπως να το παίξουμε και αυτό στα ποσοστά...? πόσα επανεπενδύθηκαν σωστά και ποσά λάθος... Μήπως εδώ τώρα δεν συμφέρει η μπουρδολογια με %  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Το ερώτημα είναι αν έχουμε παιδεία ως λαός, για να αυξήσουμε τον μέσο όρο πρόσβασης στο Internet.
Θεωρώ ότι σήμερα πλεόν όποια επιχείρηση, όσο μικρή και εάν είναι, εάν ΔΕΝ έχει ADSL απλά δεν το χρειάζεται ή δεν ξέρει ότι το χρειάζεται.
Αρα θέμα τιμής και σιγά-σιγά και ταχυτήτων ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. Λύνεται σταδιακά και το πρόβλημα ενεργοποίησης νέων συνδέσεων.
Θεωρώ ότι τέλη του 2008 θα έχουμε το ακριβές ποσοστό του πληθυσμού που πρακτικά θέλει και μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση στο Internet.

Από το 2009 θα μείνουμε στάσιμοι σε ένα ~5% (ή στο ~10% του ενεργού πληθυσμού [ηλικίας 18-50 χρόνων]).
Οπότε καταλήγουμε ότι είναι θέμα παιδείας. Ξεχάστε τον εαυτό σας και σκεφτείτε τους φίλους και συγγενείς σας. Πόσοι ξέρουν πραγματικά να χρησιμοποιούν Η/Υ? Πόσοι ενδιαφέρονται για internet?
Ακόμη και στις σχολές ΣΗΜΕΡΑ που είσαι αναλφάβητος αν δεν ξέρεις Η/Υ, πόσοι φοιτητές (εκτός σχολών πληροφορικής και συναφών) ξέρουν κάτι περισσότερο από τα βασικά του Word & Excel?

Η δίψα όσων θέλανε να έχουν ADSL αλλά δεν μπορούσαν λόγω μη κάλυψης, κόστους κτλ. πέρασε ανεπιστρεπτή.
Στους επόμενους 18 μήνες θα φανεί η ουσία..

----------


## andreas

> τώρα για τις επιδοτήσεις... Γιατί να μην παραδεχτούμε πέρα για πέρα ότι τα τρώμε στα μπουζούκια, στις βίλες και στο lifestyle? Μήπως να κράξουμε η μάλλον να καταδικάσουμε ακόμα καλύτερα και κανένα? Μήπως να το παίξουμε και αυτό στα ποσοστά...? πόσα επανεπενδύθηκαν σωστά και ποσά λάθος... Μήπως εδώ τώρα δεν συμφέρει η μπουρδολογια με %


το παραδεχομαστε! αλλα γουσταρουμε να τρωμε  :: 




> Η δίψα όσων θέλανε να έχουν ADSL αλλά δεν μπορούσαν λόγω μη κάλυψης, κόστους κτλ. πέρασε ανεπιστρεπτή.
> Στους επόμενους 18 μήνες θα φανεί η ουσία..


καλα, σε πολλα ακομα χωρια/κωμοπολεις δεν εχουν δωσει προσβαση ή εχουν ξεμεινει απο πορτες ....

----------


## socrates

> SOC Κάπως πρέπει να αντλίσουμε και το cash από την ΕΕ. Μην το βλέπεις τόσο επιφανειακά!
> Ξέρουν πολύ καλά να παίζουν το παιχνίδι τους για αυτό να είσαι σίγουρος. Τώρα μην μου πεις ότι αλλού πάνε τα λεφτά γιατί θα συμφωνήσω και θα διαφωνήσω ταυτόχρονα


Γιάννη τα παραπάνω δεν είναι για να αντλήσουμε cash από την EE (δεν είναι δα τόσο χαζοί) αλλά καθαρά για εσωτερική κατανάλωση. Προσπαθούμε δημιουργήσουμε ένα κλίμα ευφορίας και να αυξήσουμε την ζήτηση την στιγμή που δεν μπορούμε να καλύψουμε την υπάρχουσα επαρκώς. Αυτό δημιουργεί "πεινασμένους" που περιμένουν 2 και 3 μήνες μέχρι να έχουν μία adsl της συμφοράς στο σπίτι ή στο γραφείο τους.




> Η δίψα όσων θέλανε να έχουν ADSL αλλά δεν μπορούσαν λόγω μη κάλυψης, κόστους κτλ. πέρασε ανεπιστρεπτή.
> Στους επόμενους 18 μήνες θα φανεί η ουσία..


Πρόσφατα απέρριψαν την αίτηση που κάναμε για ADSL στα καινούργια γραφεία της εταιρίας στην Δουκίσης Πλακεντίας λόγω φερέσυχνου (!!!). Αλλάξαμε πάροχο και ύστερα από συνεχή τηλέφωνα και από τον ένα υπεύθυνο στον άλλο μας είπαν ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην υπάρχουσα υποδομή (χαλκός) και ότι έχει σαπίσει το καλώδιο σε δύο σημεία από τα γραφεία στο κέντρο του OTE όποτε πρέπει να περιμένουμε την αποκατάσταση τους. Δεν συζητάω για το τι γίνεται στην περιφέρεια. Εκεί η κατάσταση θυμίζει μεσαίωνα. Βλέπεις δεν είναι φιλέτο όπως τα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα και χωρίς επιδοτήσεις δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κάτι σημαντικό.

Εκεί που εμείς μιλάμε για πετσοκομένες ADSL2 (με εμμονή στο wire-based DSL), άλλες χώρες (ακόμα και σε πολύ χειρότερη κατάσταση από ότι η Ελλάδα) έχουν επενδύσει ήδη σε νεότερες τεχνολογίες FTTsomething, VDSL

----------


## NetTraptor

> Πρόσφατα απέρριψαν την αίτηση που κάναμε για ADSL στα καινούργια γραφεία της εταιρίας στην Δουκίσης Πλακεντίας λόγω φερέσυχνου (!!!).


Βάλτε και εσείς 1-2 ISDN..  ::

----------


## ysam

Εγώ ξέρω ότι έχουμε 900.000+ households! με adsl. και αυτό είναι μεγάλο νούμερο!

----------


## harrylaos

Σημερα καποιος απο τον ΟΤΕ εβαλε λαθος τις γραμμες του τηλεφωνου σε ενα πελατη μου και οταν καποιος περνει τηλεφωνο το σηκωνει αλλος συνδρομητης στην περιοχη.

Καλα Χριστουγεννα.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dbekris

Και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι ενώ ο ΟΤΕ έχει δικό του τεχνικό προσωπικό που εργάζεται στο πεδίο (εγκαταστάσεις - το εργάζεται μπορεί να μπει και σε πολλά εισαγωγικά), οι άλλοι πάροχοι δουλεύουν κατά κόρον με εργολαβίες... Που σημαίνει ότι και οι αλλοινοί και ο πΟΤΕς, ΔΕΝ παρέχουν... Αλλά οι τηλεπικοινωνίες είναι σαν το νερό, σαν τον αέρα... χρειάζεσαι την τηλεπικοινωνία σαν να ήταν "βασικό ένστικτο"..... Και η ανάγκες των επιχειρήσεων δεν μπορούν να συγκριθούν με μια πιο home edition σύνδεση.... 
Και μην ξεχνάμε και τους παρόχους τηλεπικοινωνιακών λύσεων μέσω των συχνοτήτων της κινητής τηλεφωνίας.... άλλα πανηγύρια.... Και προσπαθήστε να αναλογιστείτε, συγκριτικά πάντα, σε πόσο υψηλό επίπεδο βρίσκεται η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία του AWMN.... μπορεί κάποιες φορές να κάνεις τον γύρο της Αθήνας για να "βγεις" κάπου ("Που δεν φτάνω σήμερα?"), αλλά φτάνεις.... (Μερικές φορές, εμείς οι clients, δεν ξεκινάμε καν βέβαια, αλλά στο χέρι μας είναι... να είναι καλά όλα τα παιδιά που μας παρέχουν την βασικότερη υπηρεσία του δικτύου).

----------


## ice

To κακο με ολους τους παροχους και την "συνεργασια" με τον ΟΤΕ που αναγκαστικα εχουν ως προς το τελευταιο μιλι ειναι οτι δεν συνεργαζονται για να τελειωσουν γρηγορα και κυριως δεν υπαρχει ενημερωση που μπορει να εχει κολησει . Οπου κολημα μπορει να ειναι και ενα ζευγαρι καλωδιο απο τον ΟΤΕ στο DSLAM του παροχεα (10 λεπτα δουλεια) αλλα κανεις δεν το κανει γιατι μεταξυ τους δεν μιλανε δεν δεν δεν ......

Και εμεις περιμενουμε να μας φερουν την γραμμη και δεν ξερουμε τι πως που ποτε.

Και ο ΟΤΕ και τα παραμαγαζα του (ΟΤΕΝΕΤ , CONNEX) το χρησιμοποιουνε ως θετικη διαφημιση οτι παραδιδουν πιο γρηγορα τις γραμμες απο τους αλλους παροχους. Αθεμιτος ανταγωνισμος και μονοπωλιο.

----------


## harrylaos

Ο ΟΤΕ παιρνει 12 ευρω απο καθε αιτηση αλλων παροχων ιντερνετ λογω του γεγονοτος οτι αυτος εχει την υποδομη του δικτυου...
Εστω Ον Τελεκομς 30 ευρω το μηνα τα 12 ευρω πανε στον Οτε.
Δεν βλεπω λογους μια τετοια ταριφα δεν αρεσει στον Μεσσιε Boner.  ::   ::   ::  
Σε λιγο οι περισσοτεροι θα στραφουν προς τα εδω, προς wireless μερια, αν δεν εχουν τσαντιστει φυσικα, και τοτε....

----------


## harrylaos

Μια εικονα χιλιες λεξεις...(λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις,  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  )

Αυτη η εικονα επικρατει στις περισσοτερες, οχι σε ολες, εταιρειες παροχης ιντερνετ.  ::  
Τι να σκεφτει ο μεσος Μαγγινας?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μια εικονα χιλιες λεξεις...(λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις, λεξεις,      )
> 
> Αυτη η εικονα επικρατει στις περισσοτερες, οχι σε ολες, εταιρειες παροχης ιντερνετ.  
> Τι να σκεφτει ο μεσος Μαγγινας?



?????

----------


## harrylaos

Απετρεψα τον εαυτο μου απο flame Αγιες Μερες που εχουμε.
Σιγα Σιγα νομιζω οτι θα αρχισουν ολοι να πηδουνε απο παραθυρα...
Ξερετε... "Εχω τυψεις", "Ολοι με βριζουν", "Τρωω Προστιμα", "Δεν κανω καλα την δουλεια μου",

----------


## johnkalli

Εγώ λέω να κάνουμε κανένα ευχέλαιο,
μπας και δούμε καμιά άσπρη μέρα.

Γιατί με τις εταιρείες παροχής internet δεν νομίζω να βρούμε άκρη ...........

----------

